# tank bottom and stand not flat with eachother



## SgtPeppersLHC (Dec 9, 2010)

I wouldn't trust it. Try reinforcing it with maybe styrofoam I think I've heard or new stand.


----------



## jwm5 (May 9, 2010)

is this a new stand?


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Definitely don't fill it. Whether you need a new stand depends on the overall condition of the stand. 

If just the top panel is warped and everything else is very sound, you can use a styrofoam sheet to even out some imperfections. This isn't that straightforward though, if you do it wrong you can end up exerting pressure on the bottom pane and pop that. Adding a thick, very straight sheet on top of the warped one, gluing it with plenty of construction glue, could be another option.

One test you can do... get up on the stand with another person, jump etc, and if it moves or makes noises or anything, I wouldn't trust it.


----------



## astrosag (Sep 3, 2010)

Though what Wasser suggests you do (the jumping test) will surely let you know if the stand is in horrible condition, it won't tell you if its in good enough condition...

To clarify...if the stand "passes" that test, it doesn't mean its fit to handle the aquarium's weight. 75G filled is over 500lbs. 500lbs on a stand over an extended period of time cannot be simulated by two people (who I hope are below 500lbs combined ) jumping on it. 

This is tricky without having the stand in front of me. You could try to load 500lbs worth of weight on the stand and look for deformations and an unusual wobbliness. 

I would reinforce it regardless and if you still have any doubt, just buy a new stand.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

You are right... I should have been more specific. The test I suggested was only meant for a dedicated aquarium stand that was manufactured to hold 75gal or larger tanks.

If that isn't the case, then at least 6 folks need to get up there and dance. :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## jasonh (Oct 26, 2003)

1/2" piece of foam with a (straight) piece of 3/4 plywood on top if you want to get fancy.

If the stand was cheap or free, toss it. If it's something you made, fix it (remove top, make sure underlying structure is good and level, new thick and straight top)

In a pinch I've used shims under the rim of a tank, but I certainly wouldn't recommend it.



{slightly OT: I wonder how straight the top of my 50g stand was when the bottom of the tank broke out while I was out of town for 2 weeks....}


----------



## AdamP. (Sep 30, 2005)

My stand spent a few years in the garage. It had no weight on it, but the humidity in Portland got to it. It is an allglass brand laminated particle board, the preassembled kind, not the kind you can take apart. It is also the "lip" style where the tank rim sits on the very edge of the stand, with an open space under the bottom glass. you can stick your head under the stand and look up to see all your plant roots and substrate and stuff when its all setup.

I will start shopping for a new stand i think, hopefully one thats not particle board too.

thanks for the advice guys.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

You have pics? 

If the stand isn't supported in the middle, it's no biggie....


----------



## mcubed45 (Jun 30, 2010)

my 75g is supported only at the ends by cinder blocks. nothing spanning the middle. 

almost all of the load in a stand is transmitted through the legs. the spanning beams/surface are only there to keep the legs square. you can basically support a glass tank by the corners only. an acrylic tank is a totally different story though.


----------



## mcubed45 (Jun 30, 2010)

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=353909

^^^
but don't stack blocks like that. holes should always be vertical.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

mcubed45 said:


> my 75g is supported only at the ends by cinder blocks. nothing spanning the middle.
> 
> almost all of the load in a stand is transmitted through the legs. the spanning beams/surface are only there to keep the legs square. you can basically support a glass tank by the corners only. an acrylic tank is a totally different story though.


Yup, there's an LFS around here that has 60 gallons stacked 3 high like that..


----------



## mcubed45 (Jun 30, 2010)

xmas_one said:


> Yup, there's an LFS around here that has 60 gallons stacked 3 high like that..


stacked? like blocks on the rim of the tank below?


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

mcubed45 said:


> stacked? like blocks on the rim of the tank below?


 yep, i'll post a pic of it next time i'm there...


----------



## mcubed45 (Jun 30, 2010)

xmas_one said:


> yep, i'll post a pic of it next time i'm there...


wow. now THAT, i'd be a little more leary of. distributing load through the rims of tanks below is pretty sketchy.


----------



## astrosag (Sep 3, 2010)

Perimeter stands work ok for glass, not for acrylic.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

FYI, between substrate, decorations, anything hanging or sitting on it, and the tank itself, a tank will weigh 10+ lbs per gallon when full. So your 75g is probably a solid 750 lbs, and possibly more. Keep that in mind when judging its support.


----------



## AdamP. (Sep 30, 2005)

thanks for all the help everybody. I have decided to use the stand I have. the corners and short edges of my tank are makiing good contact with the stand, and I am putting a 1/8" cork mat between the tank rim and stand to help with the warped areas.


----------

